# How to snap out of it?



## emceeq (Dec 10, 2014)

I've been experiencing DP for awhile now, pretty on and off. The worst phase I've had with it was a couple years ago and it lasted for about 8 months. I'm dealing with a lot of changes in my life right now, my house burnt down a few months ago and I'm leaving for college in about 6 months. Music has always really helped me as well as getting outside and hiking or any kind of outdoor exercise. I was actually doing very well after my house burnt down and gave me a "if I can deal with this, I'm invincible" kind of attitude. I was free of all anxiety for about two and a half months until a few weeks ago. It started off with awful panic attacks that lasted a few days, and then all the sudden I got that super disconnected feeling, when I look in the mirror it doesn't seem like myself, etc. Along with being outdoors and music, what has helped some of you guys snap out of the whole disconnected feeling? Some advice would be really nice. Thank you all!


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey emceeq. I replied to your original post, although I forgot to quote you in it, so you might not have noticed.

Heres the link to it if you want to read it: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/49404-i-think-i-have-relapsed/#entry346956

Unfortunately theres no quick fix to snap out of DP. The best way to gradually snap out of this as much as you can is to live your life.

You need to do whatever you would've done before DP. Distract yourself from DP. You said that your going to college soon, thats great! Focus on your studies and new friends when your there. Where are you going?

Basically keep yourself busy, and distract yourself from DP, don't let it prevent you from working or getting out etc. . Exercise also helps and I'd recommend it, the long term benefits are great.


----------



## emceeq (Dec 10, 2014)

> teh345" data-cid="347342" data-time="1419205843">
> 
> Hey emceeq. I replied to your original post, although I forgot to quote you in it, so you might not have noticed.
> 
> ...


Yeah I read your response and I really appreciated it! I've been living my life fairly normally I think, but I just think a lot of emotions are catching up to me and makes me super depressed, anxious, and depersonalized. Usually I can easily get through it but this time it just feels like it's taking over a lot of my life. I got into Syracuse University a week ago, I applied early decision and am super psyched to go next fall. However, now that this has happened, I feel like another big change could really benefit me at first but then all of the sudden make me feel worse. Maybe I'm looking too much into it, and maybe leaving for college will be the best fresh start I could ask for. I don't ever really know what I'm asking on here, but it feels nice to connect with others who have experienced the same and to say as much as I can. I've sort of distanced myself from my music lately and have been more lazy than usual which probably isn't helping also. I need to get back into keeping myself occupied and inspired. By the way, I dig your picture. Illmatic. One of my favorite albums of all time! Hearing "The World Is Yours" in 7th grade changed my life and how I looked at the genre of hip-hop. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

emceeq said:


> Yeah I read your response and I really appreciated it! I've been living my life fairly normally I think, but I just think a lot of emotions are catching up to me and makes me super depressed, anxious, and depersonalized. Usually I can easily get through it but this time it just feels like it's taking over a lot of my life. I got into Syracuse University a week ago, I applied early decision and am super psyched to go next fall. However, now that this has happened, I feel like another big change could really benefit me at first but then all of the sudden make me feel worse. Maybe I'm looking too much into it, and maybe leaving for college will be the best fresh start I could ask for. I don't ever really know what I'm asking on here, but it feels nice to connect with others who have experienced the same and to say as much as I can. I've sort of distanced myself from my music lately and have been more lazy than usual which probably isn't helping also. I need to get back into keeping myself occupied and inspired. By the way, I dig your picture. Illmatic. One of my favorite albums of all time! Hearing "The World Is Yours" in 7th grade changed my life and how I looked at the genre of hip-hop. It's a beautiful thing.


Excellent to hear you got into such a good school. I understand your feelings of apprehension as far as potentially feeling worse at your new school, but I think even if you ever do feel worse at your new school, the discomfort will be offset by the long term benefits and the pros of being in such an engaging environment. it will be beneficial for you in the long run, academically and mentally.

No need to ask specific questions, lots of people come on just to relate and chat with others that have experienced the same thing, as you said. Its also good to vent and get things off your chest once in a while, and this is a good environment for that.

Getting back into music is a great idea, music helps me feel alive.

Awesome you caught the illmatic album cover, Nas is one of my all time favorite rappers, and illmatic is one of my all time favorite albums haha. It is definitely a beautiful thing! What other hip hop you into?


----------



## emceeq (Dec 10, 2014)

> teh345" data-cid="347357" data-time="1419227715">
> 
> Excellent to hear you got into such a good school. I understand your feelings of apprehension as far as potentially feeling worse at your new school, but I think even if you ever do feel worse at your new school, the discomfort will be offset by the long term benefits and the pros of being in such an engaging environment. it will be beneficial for you in the long run, academically and mentally.
> 
> ...


I'm into almost any kind of hip-hop. When I started listening to Nas I was introduced to a lot of amazing music; Tribe Called Quest, Wu-Tang Clan, Outkast, Jurassic 5, The Roots, etc. Mainly a lot of hip-hop groups and the obvious classics like Tupac, Biggie, Common, Jay-Z and Talib-Kweli. And being from Cleveland I'm automatically a Bone Thugs fan. I also listen to a lot of modern hip-hop, my personal favorite being Kendrick Lamar. Also into Odd Future (especially Earl Sweatshirt), Childish Gambino, Chance the Rapper, Run The Jewels, and Kid Cudi (Cleveland connection again). I'm not as into hip-hop as I used to be to be quite honest, but it will always have a special place in my heart and I'll always be excited to listen to new hip-hop artists. What other kinds of music are you into?


----------

